# Tips for Newbie on Buying Cross Bike



## blue lotus (Aug 22, 2011)

I was looking to buy a new racing bike to replace my old 10 speed, but now I'm rethinking it and began looking into cross bike...I just wanted flexibility to do some road riding as well as other shorter rides, not necessarily cross races, which I know nothing about (I'm a 60 yr old newbie!) My $1K budget at the LBS would allow me to look at the Specialized Tri Cross (not Sport), or the Trek XO 1....I have read through the posts here, including the sticky, but can't seem to find anything about either of these 2 bikes, or other resources for getting into the modified road bike/ touring bike end of cyclocross (never have been mountain biking) and learn more about races....many thanks 

Blue Lotus
Connecticut


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Either one is a solid choice, especially for what you want it for. Get the one that feels best to you. And the one that looks the best


----------



## blue lotus (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for your prompt response. My LBS also has a Bianchi Volpe, I don't know if that is tecnically a cyclocross bike, but it does have Tiagra shifters, and is in approx range of the Tricross and XO1...both of which have Sora shifters, etc. Would you have heard of the Bianchi? Also, I am looking at cyclocross for its utilitarian uses, and won't necessarily have ability to engage in any of these infamous races...does the lack of racing that make this choice any less of an alternative to road bike/touring bike/ et al?


----------



## Kenright (Aug 31, 2004)

I also recently returned to cycling....and chose a 'cross bike. I have no regrets about this decision. In doing so, we are able to fit larger tires for more comfort or different terrain, enjoy a slightly more relaxed and comfortable position (as we are not forced to ride in a racing tuck) and can use it on many different types of surfaces. Yet, I can still ride with my cycling club, giving up maybe a pound or two in weight. As well as hitting some singletrack with my mountain bike buddies!! Plus, depending on the brand you choose, you can mount fenders and racks to create an all purpose bike!

Congratulations!!


----------



## blue lotus (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. My LBS at where I hold a gift card just told me there was no way I could show up at the local cycle club rides with a cyclocross bike and expect to keep up with them on their 35/40 mile jaunts, even the "Dplus" or "C rides"...the LBS said that absent cross racing and mtn biking, cyclocross bike is good for commuting and tooling around the neighborhood, but then, the LBS asked, why not just buy a hybrid for half the price...your thoughts on that (unless, as you say, you also like to go mountain biking)....I live in southwest Connecticut, I'm not familiar with any cyclocross racing around here....but I do like the idea of having the down handlebar and yet not having to be in road bike crouch...

Given that I am restricted in how much I would spend here, that's why I listed only the Specialized Tricross and Trek XO1 (both about $1K), and I believe I could also afford the Raleigh RX1 sold by my LBS, could you please give me the cross model you bought on your return to biking, how you went about it, and other models you also were pleased with.... tho it may not matter, given how hamstrung I am on pricing....and which model(s) are the types you can put fenders and racks?

Blue Lotus
Raining in Connecticut


----------



## Kenright (Aug 31, 2004)

Well I think that's absolute "bollocks" that you can't keep up on a club ride; I can easily "keep up" with the rec rides and "D" riders down here in FL, and never think for a minute that a "better" bike would bump me up into the "C's"!! I have a 2005 Cannondale 'Cross Non-Disc. I'm running 25mm tires now and I love the ride. This is actually my 2nd one; I stupidly sold my first 2005 4 years ago, and recently located and purchased the exact same model. Found it in Chicago and had it shipped to me, same size and totally stock....well it WAS stock, lol. For me, this bike just "works", I've ridden other cross bikes costing hundreds more, and I still can't locate one that feels better to me. So, throw a set of slicks on it, and you're good to go for group rides on the road. 

If you're just going to be tooling around town then yes, a hybrid makes sense. However, if you are going to put any sort of mileage riding or training, then either get a cross bike, or a road bike with a taller head tube, ie Cannondale Synapse or Specialized Roubaix. Now granted I don't go mountain biking; but merely singletrack and flat fireroads....once I swap wheelsets. You can't really do the same trails that guys with 5+inches of suspension are doing, but gravel, packed dirt, grass, mud, etc. it all comes down to the tires. 

Hope that helped!!


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

blue lotus said:


> Thanks for the reply. My LBS at where I hold a gift card just told me there was no way I could show up at the local cycle club rides with a cyclocross bike and expect to keep up with them on their 35/40 mile jaunts, even the "Dplus" or "C rides"...the LBS said that absent cross racing and mtn biking, cyclocross bike is good for commuting and tooling around the neighborhood, but then, the LBS asked, why not just buy a hybrid for half the price...your thoughts on that (unless, as you say, you also like to go mountain biking)....I live in southwest Connecticut, I'm not familiar with any cyclocross racing around here....but I do like the idea of having the down handlebar and yet not having to be in road bike crouch...


BS.

For road riding you would probably want road tires (smooth). But with appropriate fitness, you are only limited by fitness.

A popular chainring and cog combination for cross bikes is 46/36 with a 12-27 cassette. If you were riding at 90 rpm in the 46x12, you would be travelling about 27 mph. Plenty fast enough to keep up with all but the fastest group rides.

And with road slicks, you would not be paying any penalty for rolling resistance.

Just about any $1k cross bike will perform about as well as any $1k road bike.


----------



## sashax (Aug 9, 2005)

Gripped said:


> Just about any $1k cross bike will perform about as well as any $1k road bike.


Except for braking, that is. 

But yeah, I've ridden group rides on a cross bike, and one of my teammates routinely rides fast road stuff on a Volpe. He's also raced it and ridden singletrack on it, so it's a pretty flexible bike. Is it the StiffestLightestSnappiestSexiest bike around? No. But neither are $1000 road bikes, in general.

Any of the bikes you list would likely be better than some crappy hybrid, for sure. But you should see which bike fits you.


----------



## blue lotus (Aug 22, 2011)

Another LBS told me that the Specialized TriCross is actually a borderline cross/touring bike, and that it has 700 x 32 tires, could be used for long rides, as well as tooling around town, it's just that the $900 price reflects they use Shimano 2300 shifters in it, which are one step down from Sora....for another 500 bucks, you can get the Crux or the TriCross Sport...in other words, I'm at an entry level....are you familiar with this TriCross model

I did like the height of the handlebars on the Roubaix, and I think the TriCross is similar....of course, the Roubaix has the Apex shifters, and it costs around $2K...

The LBS has only one model left, I may be good for the 56 cm, but I think I recently rode a 58 cm Secteur (the aluminum Roubaix)....let me go over to the LBS and see....but I know that with the Sora, you can't shift if you're on the down handlebar, the shifters are small buttons, not like the Shimano Tiagra shifters.... I assume it's going to be the same with the TriCross.... in order to shift, you have to have your hands on the upper handlebar...might not be too much of a factor with a Cross bike...further thoughts based on all of the foregoing? Is paying $900 for the TriCross potentially a mistake, given its specs, its touring/cross category (that might appeal to the utilitarian in me, tho)...

Blue Lotus
Connecticut


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

+1 on the BS. I know guys who race cross bikes in road races and crits. It's fitness that will hold you back more than the bike. Get road tires if you keep it on the road. If you didn't have the gift card I'd suggest going to another LBS because these idiots are taking you for a ride (haha).


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

Kram said:


> +1 on the BS. I know guys who race cross bikes in road races and crits. It's fitness that will hold you back more than the bike. Get road tires if you keep it on the road. If you didn't have the gift card I'd suggest going to another LBS because these idiots are taking you for a ride (haha).


+2 on the BS. hate when bike shops say stuff like that. drives me crazy. 

buddy of mine has the specialized tri cross and loves it.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

The Bianchi is a nice bike. I wouldnt buy the crap about not keeping up though.


----------



## tfinator (Nov 4, 2009)

I think you're making a good choice. I often recommend CX bikes for beginners because of their versatility.
Things you should think about (Things* I think* you should think about)

1. Fit is all important. A bike that is uncomfortable is worth a fraction of any bike that is.
2. It sounds like you will want something with some rack mounts, maybe some fender mounts, check with the LBS on which frames have these.
3. I have no idea your fitness level, so gearing could be an issue, in general the bikes with 3 rings up front don't shift overall as nicely and are harder to tune at home, but it may be worth it if you want those lower gears (you get lower ones because of that small ring up front).
4. Is your bike budget $1k or is your hobby budget $1k? A few essentials you might have to pick up would be helmet, pump, maybe a multi tool. You don't have to buy them at the shop, but that should factor into costs.


----------



## blue lotus (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for all responses. I guess at the low price end, I'm edging into cross/touring or cross/road bike, and not a true CX bike....But only the Specialized Tricross seems to be within the price range, and it has Shimano 2300 shifters which are a step below Sora (Kenright, I think your 2005 Cannondales have high end Shimano 105s)....

yes, I still want the versatility, I guess the tire size should be around 32 c., and the frame should be aluminum...but that having been said, does anyone have an opinion on this link below to the Raleigh Clubman, a steel road bike, which comes with 25 c tires (I wonder if I take off fender and swap out for larger tires), it is a road/touring bike with wider tires, and I don't know whether a 25 c tire could handle gravel, or a hard dirt path.. Kenright, you have 25c on your Canondales, does that work out for you? 

..I had thought most road bikes have 20 or 23c tires, don't know what Raleigh was looking for when putting Shimano Tiagra shifters and 25 c tires on this steel road bike...just a better road/touring bike? It has the RX 1 as a cyclocross bike....So Clubman is definitely not marketed as a cross, but it would be a sturdy road bike, good for tooling around, just a question whether its head tube length of 170 mm is as high as the Secteur/Roubaix/ and whether the 25c tires could handle dirt road and gravel....in other words, how would this compare in terms of versatility with a Specialized Tricross..

Raleigh Bicycles Clubman 

Many thanks for your thoughts

Blue Lotus (another steel bike, from 1986)


----------



## LanterneRouge14 (Nov 5, 2011)

*utility/all-purpose bikes*



blue lotus said:


> I just wanted flexibility to do some road riding as well as other shorter rides, not necessarily cross races, which I know nothing about (I'm a 60 yr old newbie!)...I am looking at cyclocross for its utilitarian uses, and won't necessarily have ability to engage in any of these infamous races...but *I do like the idea of having the down handlebar and yet not having to be in road bike crouch*...


I hardly post on this site (recently rejoined after a few years absence), but I've been riding road bikes since '86 (and later got into mtn biking and 'cross), and have owned 21 different bikes in the last 25 years (every frame material except Ti, and bikes ranging from touring to crit to 7"-travel FR/DH bikes). IMHO, cyclocross bikes with rack +/or fender mounts are super-versatile bikes, and if I was forced to pare down my current quiver to only one bike, I'd keep my cross bike. 

And I agree with what everyone else contributed here too--the opinion that a cross bike with typically low 46/36 x 12-28 gearing can't keep up with roadbikes (particularly on "C" and "D" level rides) is uninformed. Road tires will definitely make riding at a brisk pace easier, but cross tires with a low-profile diamond-file type tread roll pretty well on pavement, especially if you pump up their pressure to those approaching road tire ranges. 

You've already narrowed your choices down to bikes around the $1k range that can handle wider tires than the typical road bike (great for cushioning the ride and providing better traction), and all have eyelets for racks & fenders (at least as spec'd on their respective 2011 websites) including the Raleigh RX 1.0 which appears to be the most race oriented bike of the ones you mentioned. 

I think *tfinator* is right on the money--fit is all important, and should be your deciding factor. 

From what you wrote (bolded above for emphasis), the bike that will allow you to raise the handlebars higher than the typical racer (i.e. somewhere around your saddle height), will probably be the most comfortable one. Especially if you find yourself on rough roads or on extended rides. So try to ride all the contenders (including the Bianchi Volpe) if you can, and see which one(s) your LBS has available that fit you the best. 




blue lotus said:


> ...yes, I still want the versatility, I guess the *tire size should be around 32 c.*, and the frame should be *aluminum*...


From the bikes you've listed, I think that limits your choices to the Specialized TriCross, Trek XO-1, and Raleigh RX 1.0. 




blue lotus said:


> ...but that having been said, does anyone have an opinion on this link below to the Raleigh Clubman, a steel road bike, which comes with 25 c tires (I wonder if I take off fender and swap out for larger tires), it is a road/touring bike with wider tires, and I don't know whether a 25 c tire could handle gravel, or a hard dirt path...
> 
> ...So Clubman is definitely not marketed as a cross, but it would be a sturdy road bike, good for tooling around, just a question whether its head tube length of 170 mm is as high as the Secteur/Roubaix/ and whether the 25c tires could handle dirt road and gravel....in other words, how would this compare in terms of versatility with a Specialized Tricross..
> 
> ...


I think that Raleigh Clubman could be a great bike for what you've described as your intended use (depending on your need for wider tires--read on...). The bars have a slightly higher position, and if you don't need the fenders and remove them, you should be able to fit at least a 700x28mm tire in there (i.e. 700x28 Rivendell Rolly-Poly tires, which I've ridden for a long time and handle rough pavement and hardpacked dirt roads very well). However riding the Clubman's stock 25mm wide tires on soft or loose surfaces (including loose gravel) depends on your comfort level, the loads you're carrying, and your bike handling skills. If you anticipate riding on softer or looser surfaces often, I'd suggest at least 32mm (or wider) tires. But I don't know if those would fit in the Clubman after you've removed the fenders. 

Another Raleigh that might interest you more is their *Port Townsend* model--it's in their touring line and is similar to the Clubman. It has a traditional Reynolds 520 steel frame, broad 2x9 gearing (50/34 x 11-25), but has an even higher bar position, and room for fatter 700x35mm tires _with_ fenders than the Clubman. The shifters are DuraAce bar-ends, which you may or may not like, but having grown up with downtube friction shifters, I find bar-end shifters very easy to use. 

Good luck finding your next bike and happy shopping!


----------



## Crack Monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

tfinator said:


> *1. Fit is all important.*
> 
> *2. It sounds like you will want something with some rack mounts, maybe some fender mounts*


Repeating these points in bold, because they are important.

Whichever bike you get needs to fit properly. Any good LBS will put you on a stationary trainer and at least set saddle height, setback, and bar height. They might also recommend a stem change.

And most true (race) cross bikes don't have fender or rack mounts. Some even lack bottle cage bosses (<=1 hour races - don't usually need water). But, most of the tweener cross bikes have both, because many buyers are just like you - looking for a good all-around road bike.

A cross bike with road tires will be every bit as fast as a true road bike for group rides.


----------



## McFlyMpls (Sep 22, 2008)

Go for whatever 'cross bike fits you. 

I bought a Gary fisher Presidio and love it. I put on 32mm road tires it the spring and ride those all the way to 'cross season.

Think of a 'cross bike as a more useable, durable road bike, with slightly lower gearing. It sounds to me like it would suit you perfectly


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Sep 3, 2009)

FWIW the winner of the Beginner Men's race at the last Cross Crusade was riding a Bianchi Volpe. Also a Redline Conquest Sport is a good bargain bike since it's cheaper than a Tricross. Just ditch the crappy stock cantis for a set of Tektro Mini-Vs. This is what my wife races on since really small cross bikes for <$1k are thin on the ground.


----------



## blue lotus (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for all these comments....here's more for all of you to comment upon:

.I guess I live in an area where the idea of a cross frame /touring -all use bike hasn't quite caught on, since there isn't one Bianchi Volpe to demo, not one Raleigh RX 1.0 (out of my budget anyway) in my size to demo, and no Gary Fisher Lane (out of my budget anyway) to demo....turns out the Trek XO is priced way more than I thought, and that Fisher Presidio is out of my budget..... I also guess that what I thought was a nice sum for a new bike ---$1K---is a mere bag of shells for the most part. (I paid $175 for the then upscale 10 speed blue Lotus Excelle in the mid 80s).

Today, speaking with a friend of mine up in northern Vermont, he told me he loves his Kona Jake (or was it Jake the Snake) cross bike, and recommended it for all-use, but I checked and this brand isn't available at any LBS around here (including the one LBS that truly counts, the one at which I have the gift card), that Kona bike has 35 c tires. . I see posts in the Cyclocross forum at this site about Kona, as well as bike names I have never heard of---Surly, Soma, et al. Not that it matters--the only manufacturers that matters is what's at "my" LBS: Trek, Bianchi, Specialized, Raleigh, and Diamondback. 

Ealier today, I visited another local LBS that is a Specialized dealer (not the LBS at which I have a gift card), and he had my size, a 56 cm basic Tricross, on sale, but said I was doing too much analysis on bikes, and then explained that on principle he wouldn't sell me the Tricross at that moment, it's the basic Shimano 2300 version, without my demoing the higher handlebar road bikeslike the Senteur (even with bottom of the line Shimano 2300 shifters) or of course the pricier Roubaix. He thought Tricross was meant for riders who were always looking to ride on various terrains, and since I was basically the pavement guy for occasional endurance rides, tooling around, etc, maybe going on an unpaved road or path.,...he wanted to be a good neighbor and didn't want to just sell a Tricross and have me think I bought the wrong bike, he said most people who own a Tricross also own a road bike...OK, fair enough, when* I* think of cross, I am not only thinking of cross and varied terrains, but also cross purposes/versatilty of use, primary bike, not co-primary bike....then he said the Shimano 2300 drivetrain on the basic Tricross would probably last about 1,500 miles, so once again, it's the New Rule being driven into my head: as a newbie, you can spend a decent amount of money for an entry level first bike, but beware, if you become a habitual rider, basically your entry level bike drivetrain won't last more than a couple of seasons or you'll just outgrow it....in my head, all I thought was, you're constantly losing money trading up, so it's more economical to buy something rich, but then again, how does a newbie know whether they're going to be a habitual rider?

As for the thoughtful suggestion made above for me to look at the steel Raleigh Clubman (25 c tires) or the Port Townsend, I believe the LBS at which I have a gift card has the Raleigh Clubman in my size, on sale, but as noted, I still don't know if you can swap the 25c tires for wider tires.. the Clubman is listed on the Raleigh site as a steel road bike, it may be the "steel" Secteur, if the Clubman has high handlebars...but.I had thought it usually is the other way around, you can put the thinner tires on the cross bike....we'll see, I can call tomorrow....of course, if I had greater skill, I could ride on unpaved roads with 25 c tires....unfortunately, the LBS doesn't have the Raleigh Port Townsend model in stock in any size. Good thought, though. As for these steel Raleigh bikes, obviously with no carbon, I don't know if that adds value in terms of stability, in cases in which you add fender mount or panniers, or go offroad on gravel etc., or does it decrease likeability, given the weight of the steel, for riding around or keeping up with the pack on endurance rides...

Blue Lotus
Connecticut Consumer


----------



## LanterneRouge14 (Nov 5, 2011)

blue lotus said:


> ...I guess I live in an area where the idea of a cross frame /touring -all use bike hasn't quite caught on...


Maybe you're just talking to the wrong guys in the shops (or the wrong shops) unfortunately. Two brick and mortar bikeshops that I"m familiar with in New England who advocate for all-purpose (ie non-racer) bikes built for a broad range of riding (both on paved and dirt roads, with or without bags) are Peter White Cycles (Hillsborough NH) and Harris Cyclery (W. Newton, MA). Maybe someone in those shops could direct you to a shop in your area who "gets it." 




blue lotus said:


> ... I also guess that what I thought was a nice sum for a new bike ---$1K---is a mere bag of shells for the most part...


I think that $1k today still buys a lot of bike, but it also sounds like you are limited to the in-stock bikes that are available at your LBS where you have the gift card. 




blue lotus said:


> ...I see posts in the Cyclocross forum at this site about Kona, as well as bike names I have never heard of---Surly, Soma, et al. Not that it matters--the only manufacturers that matters is what's at "my" LBS: Trek, Bianchi, Specialized, Raleigh, and Diamondback.


Kona, Surly, and Soma all make/sell good stuff. And the companies your LBS carries should also give you lots of options for $1k. 




blue lotus said:


> ...Ealier today, I visited another local LBS that is a Specialized dealer (not the LBS at which I have a gift card), and he had my size, a 56 cm basic Tricross, on sale, but...explained that on principle he wouldn't sell me the Tricross at that moment...He thought Tricross was meant for riders who were always looking to ride on various terrains, and since I was basically the pavement guy for occasional endurance rides, tooling around, etc, maybe going on an unpaved road or path.,...he wanted to be a good neighbor and didn't want to just sell a Tricross and have me think I bought the wrong bike, he said most people who own a Tricross also own a road bike...OK, fair enough, when* I* think of cross, I am not only thinking of cross and varied terrains, but also cross purposes/versatilty of use, primary bike, not co-primary bike....


I looked at the 2011 TriCross on the website, and to me it looks perfectly fine for general all-purpose riding on both paved and dirt roads. I dunno why he would tell you what he did. The triple drivetrain for example (52-42-30 x 13-26) is pretty standard for road touring, and as you pointed out, the frame has mounts for racks and fenders. Specialized could have spec'd this with 700x32 smooth touring tires and could easily market it as an entry level touring bike or city/commuter without any other changes. 




blue lotus said:


> ...then he said the Shimano 2300 drivetrain on the basic Tricross would probably last about 1,500 miles, so once again, it's the New Rule being driven into my head: as a newbie, you can spend a decent amount of money for an entry level first bike, but beware, if you become a habitual rider, basically your entry level bike drivetrain won't last more than a couple of seasons or you'll just outgrow it....in my head, all I thought was, you're constantly losing money trading up, so it's more economical to buy something rich, but then again, how does a newbie know whether they're going to be a habitual rider?


I'm oldschool and believe that the frame (and to a large extent the wheelset) _is_ the bike. For example, whether you had 2300 components or Shimano's top of the line Dura Ace bolted to that frameset, that TriCross is still gonna ride like a TriCross (sure it might shift more smoothly, etc, but does moving from a 7 to a 10 affect your ride experience that much???). 

If you like the way the TriCross fits, and your only hesitation is the 2300 components, I'd say don't spend any more money and buy that bike. You can always replace components as you need to down the road, and the high use stuff that needs replacing based your mileage are chains, cables, cable housing, rear cassettes, and front chainrings (a good rule of thumb is to replace the chain/cassette/chainrings at the same time). If you store your bike in a garage, clean it every now and then (avoid the high pressure washers, especially aimed at bearings), and make sure the chain and other moving parts are lubed, your stuff will last. I've got road derailers from 25 years ago that still work great today. If/when those 2300 brake/shifter levers wear out, then upgrade them then. 




blue lotus said:


> ...As for these steel Raleigh bikes, obviously with no carbon, I don't know if that adds value in terms of stability, in cases in which you add fender mount or panniers, or go offroad on gravel etc., or does it decrease likeability, given the weight of the steel, for riding around or keeping up with the pack on endurance rides...


Steel frames still have a number of enthusiasts (and I am admittedly one). Steel framesets are heavier than their Al, Ti, or carbon counterparts, but when you throw on another 13-18+ lbs of componentry, the 3lb difference between a 3lb carbon frame/fork combo vs a 6lb steel frame/fork combo is not that much. Add the weight of the rider into the equation, and the 3lb difference in framesets becomes even smaller. Yes, weight is important if you're racing, but if you're not then spending the extra money to drop the weight may not be your priority. 

There are plenty of fast riders on steel bikes (and sure, they might be faster still on a 13lb carbon pro level racer). But one's level of fitness is still the biggest factor in determining whether you keep up or get dropped.


----------



## DrSpoke (Jun 11, 2010)

What a great thread with lots of good advice. I think I may have a couple of additional thoughts. The first is to visit a couple of other shops just to get another viewpoint even if your don't plan to purchase from them. This will either validate or invalidate some of the advice you've already received. In addition, you can always purchase other items from them in the future. The second is that I don't think you've mentioned the size of the gift certificate. If it's $1K then you're stuck. If it's a couple hundred then you can easily use that up with pedals, shoes, shorts, jerseys, gloves, pump, tubes, etc. and use the $1k anywhere else. For what it's worth, I've been riding road bikes for almost 40 years and mountain bikes since about '96. I bought by first Cx bike last year via ebay. I think it was a consignment seller. It was listed at $1,100 + shipping and I got him to sell and $1,100 with shipping. It was a then current Scott Team. It is an aluminum frame with Ultegra shifter/deraillerus, FSA Crank and Alex wheels. It's a bit heavy but I like it a lot. It is slower on the road than my road bike but I'm running the cross tires. And, of course, it doesn't climb hills like my mountain bike. But I still like it. It has a totally different vibe. It's like riding a SUV instead of a sports car. And if I see a dirt side road I just turn in and go. All in all, I really like it and think it was a good choice for an entry level cross bike. It has water bottle bosses but no rack eyelets.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I've seen lots of threads on $1,000 CX bikes. I believe nashbar and bikes direct are the most commonly mentioned. I think bothcome with shimano 105 components. Without really knowing your proper size you may have to do a bit more research. Maybe you can find what your interested in on-line and then see what size others your size are riding of that model.


----------



## Kenright (Aug 31, 2004)

DrSpoke said:


> ... The second is that I don't think you've mentioned the size of the gift certificate. If it's $1K then you're stuck. If it's a couple hundred then you can easily use that up with pedals, shoes, shorts, jerseys, gloves, pump, tubes, etc. and use the $1k anywhere else...



If I might continue on DrSpoke's thoughts; if it is a few hundred then I would spend some of it at your lbs getting a fitting and measurements and the rest for gear. As for the bike and your price range, I would not rule out getting a used bike. This will almost certainly allow you to get something that would have been out of reach if purchased new. Your lbs still gets some love and you have no complaints regarding componentry. Additionally, you'll be able to browse manufacturer's measurements and know whether or not you will "fit" properly on their bikes once your fitting is complete.

I love my lbs, and have made their store my home away from home. And they welcome me to come in and wrench on my own bikes, using their tools, merely paying for parts I need. And occasionally treating the guys and girls to lunch and/or some beers. And they know I love Cannondale, but since they no longer carry them and because I was looking for a particular bike, I was forced to buy used. And they actually backed me up and teased me that I should never have sold my first. 

As others have said, fit is the critical factor for any bike!! Good luck!!


----------



## blue lotus (Aug 22, 2011)

To answer some of the posts that came in later yesterday: I have a $1K gift card to a LBS, DrSpoke, the LBS happens to have 4 locations in the greater NYC area....so yes, in a sense I'm "stuck", even though I don't own bike shoes, shorts, or shirt, or cateye, just a helmet I purchased last summer at Target.... I don't have any purpose in checking bikes direct., REI, Performance, or Nashbar. My only focus is the bikes "my" LBS sells, which are Bianchi, Specialized, Trek, and Diamondback, and Raleigh. 

As I posted earlier, yesterday, yes I did visit "another" LBS for another perspective, I went over to the veteran Specialized dealer near my home, and he was the one reluctant to sell me the entry level TriCross until I at least rode the more upright racing bikes like the Secteur and the entry level Roubaix (he didn't know that I had test rode them both at "my" LBS the weekend before)...they are also akin to the Canondale Synapse....I think he was just reacting in part to the fact that there is a lot of road bike clubs in this area, thousands of members strong, and he thought that a guy like me who doesn't ride much to this point and who would be doing most of his riding on pavement, and would do only an occasional ride on non-paved roads, was paying for features on the TriCross (knobby tires etc ) that in his opinion weren't cost effective. (Funny, but I had the opportunity to snag at "my" LBS a 2011 Specialized Secteur Sport, 25c tires, for a great price of $760 last weekend, but couldn't pull the trigger on it) 

But getting back to the Specialized dealer yesterday, I read the following to him from my notes which was advice given to me by y'all: "If I have 46/36 x 12/28 gearing, I can keep up with D and C rides" and he shook his head with disdain and said that was meaningless, and that I was engaging in paralysis by analysis...and said, yes, I could pump up x-tires, and yes, I could swap out tires, but let's just say that he thought I was not thinking clearly and needed to just go ride this weekend on my steel 10 speed with any group....he also pointed to the $6,000 Specialized he has in the store, and said all of them were the same frames as the lower priced Specialized Roubaix, it's just that the components on the $6K bike are so much better, which is why his best customers keep buying new road bikes....again, he was convinced that most people who have a stable of bikes would, if they had to, keep a Tricross as well as aracing bike, and get rid of everything else...and that I should look at biking as at least an initial outlay of some $2-2500K, an investment in the bike, and all the accessories, like shoes, which should last several years...the Newbie Rule kept kicking in my head: how does newbie know he/she is still going to love this over the next several years, plenty of people buy home treadmills that eventually become just racks to hang dry cleaning.....people who have been riding for more than 15 years just don't realize the assumptions they are making...but to be fair, he had no idea I had a gift card of $1K and that in my mind, for $1K I should at least be somewhat in love with the bike I own, rather than feel I settled with something...

.....but anyway, that's one guy with an established store, and today I'm going to call "my" LBS and see what their inventory is in the 4 stores...most of the 2011 stuff is gone, and I must say, if I tell her, the local store manager, that I would like to test ride the 56cm Bianchi Volpe, the Raleighs Clubman, Port Townsend, and Sojourn, maybe the RX, and the Specialized TriCross, she is going to say that wait until they have the 2012s come in, and also, probably, during the season that they don't stock the weak selling Raleighs in all sizes, I don't think they bother stocking the Raleigh Sojourn at all, although it looks like my LBS may have on sale one 2011 Clubman in my size (i just don't know if it is a 25 c tire, that would make the Clubman a comfort road/touring bike just like the Secteur Sport or the Canondale Synapse), and not a cross/touring bike like the Specialized Tricross. All these classifications, so little time!

Around here, the local bike riding clubs are thousands of members strong and have been around for decades and charge minimal amounts (10-20 bucks a season) and have regular rides mostly "C" rides and above because "D" riders just aren't as hearty a bunch, but again, endurance D rides are only part of what I intend to do, if possible, in these somewhat congested NYC suburban streets...I'd have to put the bike in the car and travel several miles to get to places where there aren't constant traffic lights to do some training....many of the weekend club rides begin 20 minutes from my house, at 7:30 AM just to try to beat the traffic, and I can't say that I'd be a regular on those...more later, please keep the comments coming, very helpful.

Blue Lotus
Southwest Connecticut


----------



## bradr (Oct 29, 2011)

I recently bought the Specialized Tricross Sport (yes I know its not exactly the same) but I thought I would give you my thoughts on my process and the bike.

I started (about 2 months ago) to look for a bike that I could ride on the road for fun that could be used to commute to work if I so desired (commuting was not the requirement, but a bonus feature to me.)

Features that were important for me was fenders and a rear rack.

I actually started looking at hybrids, flat bar road bikes and was for a while pretty sure that I would buy the Gary Fisher Super Ion. This bike supports fenders and only a seat post mounted rear rack, it also has a maximum tire size of 28c (25C if you want fenders.)

Eventually, I found out about the Tricross which is actually the first time that I found out about cyclocross. In the end I looked at the Giant TCX 2, Tricross Sport and Giant Rapid 4 (took them all for test rides and found personally that the Tricross Sport was the most comfortable.)

I am very happy with the Tricross Sport and have come to realize that I probably would have regretted some of my other options.

According to the website both the Tricross Sport and Tricross have the same tires. The tires themselves are more than sufficient for road biking. They are fine in hard packed dirt or gravel but the bike is quite squirly if you get into the loose stuff. I generally use the bike on road with a few quick jaunts over hard pack (about 100m worth.) If I was to actually use this as a cyclocross bike I would without a doubt change to the tires to something more suitable for that.

The bike accepts fenders and both front and rear racks which is nice if you ever decide to do any touring. I'm glad I got a bike with support for racks (more than seat post rack) as I've found I often carry more stuff (weight) with me than you can stick in a seat-post mounted rack.

I wasn't sure whether I should buy a bike with a triple, double or compact front chainring, but with the weight I load up on the bike sometimes I can say that I am very happy to have that triple. Sometimes after all the hills I ride (live in hilly area) its nice to be able drop down into the Granny gear and keep pedaling.

The stem also flips around to give you additional height if you need it (although its already quite upright apparently.)

As for the Sora Shifters on the Tricross, I'm very happy with them. They are very smooth and shift properly when I ask them to. You can shift to the larger gears from the drops but it is awkward (and honestly I don't have a problem lifting my hand for a shift) and I find that my hands are large enough to reach the shifter to move to the smaller gears from the drops (YMMV.) They are probably heavier and crappier than more expensive ones but I am more than happy with them. I have never dealt with the 2300s so I cannot comment on them. A disclaimer, I've never actually shifted from the drops yet other than to see that I can, and for the most part I stay on the hoods.

Some people say that a carbon fork makes the ride more comfortable and that may be a compelling reason to move from the Tricross to Tricross Sport. I honestly don't know if that is true, but I do know that I find the Tricross Sport comfortable. I've never ridden a normal Tricross so I couldn't comment, there wasn't one available in my size when I got my bike so it never made it into the running.

It might be different for people that race competitively or think they do but the Specialized Tricross will never be second to a road bike for me, it is my primary and only road bike, I have no need or desire for another. I enjoy riding it on the road and realize that at least for now, my limiting factor for speed / distance is me not the bike.

Bottom line, take the bikes you like out for a ride and pick the one that you find the best. For me the best is the one that fits me the best and that I find the most comfortable. Get a comfortable bike and you can ride longer and will have more fun doing it.

Look at what you want to do as well and make sure you buy a bike that can do it (i.e. fenders, racks, etc...) If you want to ride in the rain I would definitely look at getting fenders.

Also, when taking a bike for a spin make sure that the shifters are setup properly, one of the bikes I took for a test ride was horrible (Sora Shifters.) It was horrible because it didn't shift right but that was a problem of it not being setup properly (not the shifters itself.)

If you have any specific questions about the Specialized Tricross let me know, I'll happily answer as many as I can. My understanding is that the Carbon Fork, Drivetrain (2300/Sora 8spd/9spd) and Canits (CR-520 to CR-720) are the only differences (other than color as well) between my bike and the one that you are thinking of. I know for the size I got the geometry is the same between the two as well.


----------



## blue lotus (Aug 22, 2011)

bradr said:


> Bottom line, take the bikes you like out for a ride and pick the one that you find the best. For me the best is the one that fits me the best and that I find the most comfortable. Get a comfortable bike and you can ride longer and will have more fun doing it.
> 
> Look at what you want to do as well and make sure you buy a bike that can do it (i.e. fenders, racks, etc...) If you want to ride in the rain I would definitely look at getting fenders.


Thanks for the post. I know the Tricross Sport is out of my price range, and its differences with the Tricross are significant. As I posted yesterday, the reason the LBS owner of the Specialized dealer didn't want me to think of Tricross was that he thought I was talking of pavement riding 98% of the time, of perhaps riding with the cycle clubs, he wanted to make sure I understood how the knobby tires could be at cross-purposes (no pun intended) to what I needed in a bike...

....in any event, I am just curious if you could say whether in your months long search for a hybrid, you also looked at the most popular of all the Trek bikes, the FX series of bikes. I know there are about 9 versions, and they vary wildly in price and features, but perhaps you looked at them, or perhaps any other hyrids made by Trek, Specialized, or Raleigh...Obviously, you could have paid half the money of the Tricross Sport for some of these hybrids, and just wondering whether you knew you needed all the options you discuss in your post, or just wanted the flexibility "just in case"...

I plan to pay a visit to "my" LBS tomorrow to discuss my idea about getting a cross bike and preserving as many "all use" options as possible, although I know it is going to be a rare day when I will put on the panniers and take the bike to the market (it's just too dangerous to ride in the streets around here, there are no shoulders, often blind winding turns, etc.), and it may be a rare day that I will wake up at 6 AM to be able to show up at the 7:30 AM weekend "D" rides with one the clubs....but I plan to post here the LBS reaction to the cross bikes I have in mind....

...even with cold weather upon me, the truth is, as a newbie rider, I could really use some time on the 10 speed, and just get riding, it's been several weeks....winter trainers like the CycleOps would be nice, but really are not in the cards given my attempt to limit my bicylce budget.......

Blue Lotus.


----------



## bradr (Oct 29, 2011)

blue lotus said:


> As I posted yesterday, the reason the LBS owner of the Specialized dealer didn't want me to think of Tricross was that he thought I was talking of pavement riding 98% of the time


I would say that my riding is 100% pavement with the exception of a 100m stretch where I leave the road to cross the train tracks (there are two parrallel roads with a set of train tracks in between with no easy way to cross for quite a while.) It is nice to have the flexibility to actually take a gravel path should one emerge on my trip though 



blue lotus said:


> perhaps riding with the cycle clubs, he wanted to make sure I understood how the knobby tires could be at cross-purposes (no pun intended) to what I needed in a bike.


I'm not adverse to cycling clubs and there are a few in my area but I haven't actually checked any of them out yet (in person.) I'm getting up there in the distances that I can do but still have a little way to go before I want to try out a club. The clubs here don't seem to have any requirements other than a few require riders to have fenders.

As for the knobby tires, I will take a picture of the tires on the Tricross and post them here, they are not knobby in my opinion, at least not down the center stretch. They definitely are not a nimble as say the 28C that you find on some bikes.

Honestly, I think that the road tires on the Tricross are great however, you need to take into consideration that I have yet to ride with a club (they say they do 28 - 30 km/h on flat stretches no wind) so I don't know how fast they go in comparison to myself) and that I ride for fun. I can keep up 25 km/h (16 mph) on the flats without much effort after about 15 kms of hills. I am however still getting fit and would expect that speed to increase as I get fit and such not.

I do believe that changing to skinnier road tires will probably make me faster, but I believe that right now too much of the equation is how out of shape I am.



blue lotus said:


> ....in any event, I am just curious if you could say whether in your months long search for a hybrid, you also looked at the most popular of all the Trek bikes, the FX series of bikes. I know there are about 9 versions, and they vary wildly in price and features, but perhaps you looked at them, or perhaps any other hyrids made by Trek, Specialized, or Raleigh...Obviously, you could have paid half the money of the Tricross Sport for some of these hybrids, and just wondering whether you knew you needed all the options you discuss in your post, or just wanted the flexibility "just in case"...


I looked at the Trek and Giant Hybrids / Fitness bikes mostly and I took a friends hybrid on a 40km trip. To be honest I never took the Trek FX series for a test ride although it was one of the ones that I was strongly considering.

In terms of paying half as much, I think I would have paid less than half as much as the LBS had old stock in the hybrid and fitness bikes and were very motivated to sell them at the time. The Tricross was not an older year model and there was not so much motivation there.

Money wasn't an issue for me in the sense that I had many options with the budget I could spend (the Tricross Sport was actually at the top end of my budget) but my priority was to purchase a bike I would like and ride for a while. I wanted to try and avoid buying a bike then wishing I spent more money, or got a different bike down the road.

What sold me on not getting a fitness or hybrid was actually riding a few. This is why test rides are so important, I was originally leaning towards the FX or Rapid series of bikes however when I actually rode the fitness bikes, then road the cyclocross bikes, it made up my mind. I honestly found the cyclocross bike more comfortable than the fitness bike.



blue lotus said:


> I plan to pay a visit to "my" LBS tomorrow to discuss my idea about getting a cross bike and preserving as many "all use" options as possible, although I know it is going to be a rare day when I will put on the panniers and take the bike to the market (it's just too dangerous to ride in the streets around here, there are no shoulders, often blind winding turns, etc.), and it may be a rare day that I will wake up at 6 AM to be able to show up at the 7:30 AM weekend "D" rides with one the clubs....but I plan to post here the LBS reaction to the cross bikes I have in mind....


Of all the bikes I looked at the Specialized TriCross and Giant TCX were the best all-arounds without going to a fitness / hybrid bike (while staying in budget, not counting brands I'd have to buy online due to not being available in the LBS's here.)



blue lotus said:


> ...even with cold weather upon me, the truth is, as a newbie rider, I could really use some time on the 10 speed, and just get riding, it's been several weeks....winter trainers like the CycleOps would be nice, but really are not in the cards given my attempt to limit my bicylce budget.......


I'm in the same boat, I'm looking at a CycleOps and Giant Trainer as they are on sale in our area, but its hard with the budget just buying the TriCross + all the additional gear that goes with it.

Happy Hunting,
Brad.

EDIT: Added note about speed local club apparently rides at.


----------



## broquea (Jun 16, 2011)

@bradr that tricross sport (disc?) did it come with a triple and 12-27? My friend actually ordered one online and delivered locally via his LBS. When he picked it up today and we took a look at it, it was 50/34 with 11-32. Looking back at the site, the tricross sport disc they list, as does every other dealer on the planet it seems, is the '12 Tricross sport disc with a triple and 12-27.

He is heading back tomorrow with it to make sure they gave him the correct bike, since he'd prefer the triple. I was just curious if they had to put on a triple for you or if it came that way already.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

blue lotus - I'm a local (Westchester County NY). It seems you don't want to "out" the LBS you've been working with. I'm curious who they are. If you don't mind Private Messaging me, I'd love to know. 

I haven't bothered to read every detail of the thread, but it seems you are looking to do mostly paved riding with some occasional off-road riding. When you say off-road, what does that look like (forgive me if you've answered already and I missed it)? Are we talking single track through the woods in the local park/reserve? Are we talking dirt/gravel backroads? What?

I've always been of the opinion that road bikes can handle alot more than folks give them credit for. And to be honest, based on what I've read from you and some assumptions, a "fat tire" road bike might be a better fit overall. I've routinely ridden dirt/gravel roads on my road bike with 23c tires. Much more comfortable and efficient on something with wider tires, but that does not mean it has to be a cross bike (and that is coming from someone who considers cross his primary discipline/interest).

Now if you told me you intended to do alot more off-road and/or loaded touring on this bike, I would say stick with a cross bike with fender and rack mounts (like the Tricross). Just my opinion.


----------



## bradr (Oct 29, 2011)

broquea said:


> @bradr that tricross sport (disc?) did it come with a triple and 12-27? My friend actually ordered one online and delivered locally via his LBS. When he picked it up today and we took a look at it, it was 50/34 with 11-32. Looking back at the site, the tricross sport disc they list, as does every other dealer on the planet it seems, is the '12 Tricross sport disc with a triple and 12-27.


There is no Tricross Sport Disc actually, at least not listed for Canada / USA.

The Tricross, Tricross Sport and Tricross Comp all have cantilever brakes, triple cranks and an aluminum frame (the Sport and Comp have the addition of carbon forks.)

The Tricross Elite Disc Apex Compact has a Compact Crank and sports a 50/34 and 11/32.

If you get disc brakes then you have to forego the triple crank it seems.

If they gave you the Tricross Elite Disc Apex Compact for the price of the Tricross Sport that is a good deal as the Tricross Elite Disc Apex Compact is like $650 USD more than the Tricross Sport.

I'm not sure where you are getting the names of your bikes from though? I even changed the region to USA and there is still not Tricross Sport Disc on their site I even double checked Specialized: Choose Region + Language.

Brad


----------



## broquea (Jun 16, 2011)

Can't leave a link but if you like, hit up the Mike's Bikes dealer site (where he bought from), they list it as "'12 Specialized TriCross Sport Disc" under their cyclocross models.

I also see this model in bikepedia and other vendors online.

He definitely got the Sora gear on it, not Apex. Verified the front shifter supports a triple, just had a 50/34 and 11-32 instead of the 50/39/30 and 12-27. I'm wondering if what they list online is a frankenbike assembled by them, and they forgot to change the crank and cassette. But he definitely didn't get the bike as advertised by the vendor. I'm tagging along after work with him to find out what happened with the order; it is really weird.



bradr said:


> There is no Tricross Sport Disc actually, at least not listed for Canada / USA.
> 
> I'm not sure where you are getting the names of your bikes from though? I even changed the region to USA and there is still not Tricross Sport Disc on their site...
> 
> Brad


----------



## bradr (Oct 29, 2011)

broquea said:


> Can't leave a link but if you like, hit up the Mike's Bikes dealer site (where he bought from), they list it as "'12 Specialized TriCross Sport Disc" under their cyclocross models.


Interesting how that is not on the Specialized website yet. Here is a link for those that are interested: Specialized TriCross Sport Disc - Mike's Bikes - Road and Mountain Bike Shop, components, parts, accessories, service and repair Let me know if its the wrong mikesbikes as there are more than one.

Anyways, the text says its a triple but the pics show a double. I would have done the same thing actually, I would have read the specs to find what I am getting than rely on a photo.

My guess is that it is a double and just incorrectly typed in on their website, they should let you return it or change it to a triple for you in my opinion.

Good Luck
Brad.


----------



## broquea (Jun 16, 2011)

bradr said:


> Anyways, the text says its a triple but the pics show a double. I would have done the same thing actually, I would have read the specs to find what I am getting than rely on a photo.


Yes, it was that Mike's Bikes.

So we went, and my friend talked with someone there. Basically said he ordered online, picked it up, didn't notice it was a double until he got home. Website specs say it should be a triple. The guy said that the bike doesn't come in a triple. Friend said "check your site." Guy looks, and indeed they list it as a triple, and starts asking around. Another guy comes up and says "Yeah that is the spec when we first get the details from Specialized. Sometimes that changes, and basically parts are subject to change. If you look at the photo, you'll see its a double." I asked "why would someone buy a bike based on what the components might look like, versus a specsheet?" He developed a sour look, so I wandered off to look at wheels. My friend continued and asked if they think that maybe they should change their website since he basically bought something that doesn't exist, and couldn't confirm because for some reason Specialized doesn't list 2012 models on their site. The guy just said he was sorry and reiterated "parts are subject to change."

So my friend didn't push it, and is going to either order a Sora triple or FSA. I told him to give what he has a try, because I'm enjoying it via SRAM Apex/Rival on my Spec. & LOOK bikes.

Checking this particular vendor's site, it does indeed say at the bottom of the bike's page "* Subject to change without notice."

I think any vendor that is putting these into people's hands should probably do the due diligence and update their sites after finally getting the bike and confirming the components. And for Specialized themselves to not update their site... is worrisome. Especially since their stores have had the 2012 lines for months now (how I got a 2011 Roubaix SL2 Apex cheap at the end of June  )


----------



## bradr (Oct 29, 2011)

That sucks, if your friend is really unhappy about the double and the LBS is not willing to work with you, try writing a polite complaint to Specialized and see how far you get.


----------



## blue lotus (Aug 22, 2011)

krisdrum said:


> Now if you told me you intended to do alot more off-road and/or loaded touring on this bike, I would say stick with a cross bike with fender and rack mounts (like the Tricross). Just my opinion.


I sent a PM to you regarding the LBS and W'chester. It just seems that the idea of a cross bike as an all-rounder gets stuck in the mud (ha!) of nomenclature rather than the specs of the individual bikes marketed as "cross" bikes. 

Since I have to focus on Specilized, Trek, Raleigh and Bianchi, as I have come to appreciate, Specialized Tricross is not your typical cross racing bike, it really has ceded that to the Specialized Crux, yet I seem to be learning (thanks to all responders, and esp. a +1 to LanterneRouge 14), the Tricross is a cross, but can be used as an all rounder, including commuting and "C" rides. The Bianchi Volpe, though a steel bike, can be viewed in much the same way, a cross bike that is an all rounder. 

Coming from a sllightly different touring bike direction, is all rounders like the Raleigh Clubman, and I must say, those Rivendell bikes which of course are not sold at my LBS.

During my last visit to "my" LBS, the salesman, in this location for the manager's day off, was curious about why I was looking at the Tricross. He described it as a "Jack of all trades, master of none" bike. (Sounds like an all-rounder to me). And he proceeded to start asking me just why I thought I needed an all-rounder..."how many times will you be going to the market with the bike"..."how many times will you be showing up at the 7:30 AM Dplus ride along the CT shoreline"...."how many times will you be taking leisure rides with your wife along the trailways section in Northern Westchester.."... "how many times are you planning on taking the bike to unpaved roads"....and wanted me to think it all through...as he said, the LBS wants to have satisfied customers, they don't want to make a quick buck on a bike sale and never have you come back, there's no business plan in that kind of outlook. So, he thought it was important for me to think through this all-rounder concept a bit....but he clearly thought the Clubman, with its fenders, was too heavy a bike for me, at my fitness level and coming back to biking after decades away. Having a 1961 Rudge in my garage, I like the pix of the Clubman, it reminds me of the 1961 Raleigh 3 speeds.. 

He urged me to just get on the Lotus bike for at least 10 minutes a day, just to ride it, and to seriously consider buying the CycleOps winter trainer (out of my budget for now). He mentioned how important it was for me to get used to being back in the saddle, mentioning how when you're riding outside, you often have enough to focus on (traffic, etc.) without having to worry about your stamina, etc. It's when your focus is sprayed all over the place that mistakes are made on the road,

Subject to the test ride, I'm still convinced that a couple of these "cross bikes" at my LBS (TriCross and Volpe) are not true cross racing bikes and can be used for all rounders...but I must say, there hasn't been a lot of agreement on this so far from any salesman I've encountered...more to come on this... 

Blue Lotus
Temps in low 50s and clear, good day to ride


----------



## DrSpoke (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Blue Lotus -

Your last post is exactly what I've been thinking. Like shoes, cars, motorcycles and a variety of other things, bikes have become very specialized. I do know that some motorcycle manufacturers are producing an "all rounder" now though. I do think your LBS is kind of on the right track in trying to define your primary purpose and go from there. That can be a dilema in that many don't know what the primary use will be until after they have the bike and start riding. For example, in your case, let's say you start with the Tricross but find that you are doing more club rides than offroad. You can decide then whether or not to switch to a more dedicated road bike (or add the same) or to tailor the cross bike more toward road. Or touring or cross or whatever. And, of course, many don't even end up riding and hang their new bike batlike in the garage.

It seems to me from your posts that you have done your research well and that now it's just a matter of making your choice and plopping down that gift card. That is, and I agree, that and entry level cross bike will suit your needs, it's time to buy something. And you don't need a salesman to tell you what your needs are. Earlier, I had mentioned that with your certificate you might be "stuck." By that I meant primarily that you can't be looking in the used market which often has some very good deals. It seems that your LBS has a good selection of major manufacturers that should easily have a product that suits your neeeds. Most manufacturers of just about everything, including bikes, produce products to a price point. At each price point there are a lot of similarities with only minor variations. In your case it seems to come down to frame material, color, wheels, tripple/doube cranks and/or a component here or there. This of course assume that the fit is the same. If not, that should be a decidng factor. It seems you are down to the Specialized and the Bianchi and I think either would be a good choice. I've always been a lover of Italian bikes (and motorcycles) and would give the Biachi a close look. But I do have a few American built bikes too including Serotta, Bontrager, Santa Cruz and more recently the Scott Cx Team I mentioned earlier.

Go buy something! And start riding! Just teasing - good luck. I'm interested in finding out what you finally choose and how you like it.


----------



## DrSpoke (Jun 11, 2010)

*Volpe*

After my last post I did a Goole search on "Bianchi Volpe Review." Lot's of hits and the reviews were overwhelmingly positive.


----------



## Abergdc (Dec 25, 2011)

I just bought a 2012 Tricross sport disc. It's not listed that way anywhere online, but mine also has the 50/34 and 11-32, which I wanted and am very happy with. Same with the Sora shifters and FD. My other bike is a 2005 Specialized Roubaix Elite with a 105/ Ultegra mix, and i also took a few test rides on a tricross disc apex with apex group.

I am mainly a commuter (9miles each way) along with maybe other stuff from time to time. I got the Tricross for a rain/snow all-weather bike, along with the occasional ride on gravel/very light off-road (also i figure maybe touring sometime.)

I wanted the discs for all-weather breaking after a couple of scares in the rain, fenders and racks, wide gearing because some days I want to go nice and slow, and room for a 35mm tire even with the fenders. 

i dont understand all this concern about knobby tires. I put some conti gp 4 season 28s on and this bike feels nice and fast. Heavier than my roubaix but with the rack, fenders etc ( not to mention me) i doubt it makes a huge diference. Dont get me wrong--I love the road bike feel and esp my roubaix, but the tricross with the conti 28s doesnt disappoint. The soras are fine. I fiind it not a big deal to move my hand up to shift if I happen to be on the drops.

For the winter, i'll switch to my Schwalbe winter studs--cant wait for snow!

Of course, the gp4seasons and the marathon studs are very expensive tires, but I get tons of versatility and a very fast-feeling bike (i hate hybrids-- just an aesthetic thing).

Also, i have the alloy (non-carbon) fork, i guess because of the disc. Even with the 28 tires, i find it plenty comfortable so far.


----------



## lyketobyke (Apr 3, 2010)

build your own and start with a graet frame like this one - $200 shipped . 2011 54cm Motobecane Fantom Cross Pro w/ one season of road riding


----------



## lyketobyke (Apr 3, 2010)

build your own and start with a great frame like this one - $200 shipped . 2011 54cm Motobecane Fantom Cross Pro w/ one season of road riding


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

What ever you do buy the right fit/size. Many uninformed say to "size down" in CX bikes, and this is WRONG. If the sales person states such, walk away. I cringe at how many folks clearly buy bikes too small and have a flipped stem and a big stack of spacers.

As for general riding, I purchased some Conti 28mm tyres and have ridden those puppies everywhere - awesome.


----------

